# Her bus arrives / is arriving at 7:20 PM.



## Jackfromczech

Zdravím,

v jedné cvičebnici jsem se dnes setkal s větou, která mě zarazila. 

_Her__ bus is arriving at 7:20 PM._
Jenom pro objasnění situace v dané větě: baví se spolu dva kamarádi a ten jeden tomu druhému říká, že ještě v ten večer čeká návštěvu - svou přítelkyně, která přijede v 7:20 autobusem. Nechápu, proč tu není použití přítomný čas prostý, který se u jízdních řádů, rozvrhů apod. normálně používá. Já osobně bych to napsal _Her bus arrives at 7:20 PM_.


----------



## Jackfromczech

Tak jsem se konečně dopátral odpovědi: přítomný čas průběhový je v té větě použitý proto, že dotyčná osoba, o které se ti dva kamarádi baví, jede v tom autobusu, který má přijet 19:20. 
Jiný případ by byl, pokud by dva kamarádi čekali na nástupišti a jeden z nich by měl odjíždět autobusem ve 19:20. Potom by se řeklo, že "_His bus arrives at 7:20 PM_".


----------



## K.u.r.t

To není tak úplně pravda. V dané situaci by se dalo také říct např.: "What time is your bus comming?" - tady abych se přiznal ze mě mluví praxe a ne mluvnice. Pohled do googlu odhalí, že obě formy jsou pouzžívané velmi často (v řádech sta milionů výsledků)


----------



## Jackfromczech

K.u.r.t said:


> To není tak úplně pravda. V dané situaci by se dalo také říct např.: "What time is your bus comming?" - tady abych se přiznal ze mě mluví praxe a ne mluvnice. Pohled do googlu odhalí, že obě formy jsou pouzžívané velmi často (v řádech sta milionů výsledků)


 
Máš na mysli tu situaci, kdy stojí dva kamarádi a jeden z nich má odjíždět busem v 7:20 nebo že se baví dva kamarádi, přičemž jeden z nich jede v busu a ten druhý je dejme tomu na nástupišti?


----------



## Jackfromczech

Díval jsem se na stránku http://www.englishpage.com/verbpage/simplepresent.html , kde u bodu 3 se uvádí příklad: _Whe do we board the plane? _Tak nevím.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Vážení, dovolte abych i já, jako native speaker, přispěl svou troškou do mlýna. I don't think it matters too much where the speakers were when they made the comments, it's a matter of the immediacy of the event as perceived by the speaker. For me the key is in the questioner's phrase "_*ještě v ten večer*_ čeká návštěvu". Because the whole event is taking place virtually in the present or immediate future and the two speakers are actually involved in the event (one of them, at least, is waiting for the bus), it's pretty much a present continuous situation.   The other alternative - "her bus arrives at" - is fine too.  

To illustrate the difference, if two people were talking about a future travel arrangement - say next week, or next month - they wouldn't use the present continuous tense.  "I'll meet you at the bus station next Tuesday - your bus arrives at 5.30."   Here you definitely _*wouldn't*_ say "your bus is arriving at 5.30" because the event isn't immediate enough.  It's all a question of the perceived imminence or immediacy of the event.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Jackfromczech

Thank you very much, Enquiring Mind! 
But honestly, I've always had a problem with using the present continous in future events in English. You've used the following phrase: "the event isn't immediate enough" (to use the present continous tense). So is there any unwritten rule for future events in English when I still can use the present continous and when I should rather use the future simple? I mean, how many days from now I can use the present continous? I know this question sounds silly...


----------



## bibax

Tohle není o češtině. Nebylo by lepší anglické forum? Zdá se, že anglicky umíš dost dobře. Nebýt Enquiring Minda, který zdá se ovládá passivně češtinu, nikdo by ti kvalifikovaně neodpověděl.
Já jsem tahle anglická zvěrstva (jako např. "he has just been telling me about it") nikdy nepochopil. Prý se vhodným časem dá vyjádřit i citové zabarvení, údiv, překvapení, rozmrzelost, apod. Např. "what have you been doing to my trousers?" prý znamená "cos mi to, proboha, udělal s kalhotami?". Tak nevím.


----------



## Jackfromczech

Já vím, bibaxi, že je to o angličtině, jenom jsem chtěl využít Enquiring Minda, když už tu, na české části stránek, začal rozdávat moudra o AJ, nic víc. 
Ale fakt je ten, že se asi holt budu muset smířit s faktem, že AJ nikdy neubudu umět tak, jak rodilý mluvčí. 
Mimochodem, tak věta "he has just been telling me about it" se přeloží jak??  Nevypadá to totiž jak nějaká obyčejná věta, podle použitého předpřítomného průběhového času s použitím slovesa "tell"


----------



## K.u.r.t

Jackfromczech said:


> he has just been telling me about it


Zrovínka mi o tom povídal. Angličtinu samozřejmě nebudeš nikdy umět jako rodilej mluvčí. Zrovna tak jako on nebude nikdy umět češtinu jako rodilej mluvčí. Tyhle věty se nejlépe naučíš v anglicky mluvícím prostředí, jinak to prostě nejde. Není to vůbec složité, ale chce si to prostě malinko naposlouchat. Pokud jde o tu blízkou budoucnoust, tak neexistuje exaktní pravidlo. Není to fyzika, ale jazyk. Co je to vlastně přítomnost? No prostě je to čas kterej v kontextu vyplívá jako "zhruba teď nebo za malou chvilku" Obávám se, že nic přesnějšího nezjistíš. Praxe je tady mnohem užitečnější než pravidla. A hlavně: moc po tom nepátrat jestli je to správně. často je v praxi správně víc než jedna varianta ...


----------



## Jackfromczech

Aha, tak já jsem v té hledal nějakou kulišárnu  Jinak teda předpokládám, že  
naopak věta _"he has just told me about it_" by se přeložila: _zrovna mně o tom *řekl*. _Že zkrátka nešlo o žádné sáhodlouhé povídání, že šlo pouze o krátké sdělení nějaké informace. Je to tak?


----------



## K.u.r.t

přesně tak


----------



## Jackfromczech

Člověk se tu ještě něco naučí


----------



## just.am

podle mě present continuous prostě zdůrazňuje trvání děje: "hes just told me about it" - zrovna mi o tom řekl - znamená, že mi sdělil ucelenou konečnou informaci, zatímco "hes just been telling me about it" znamená - zrovna mi o tom vyprávěl - což indikuje, že probíhal nějaký proces který třeba nemusel být ukončen, zabral delší čas, byl přerušen, atd.

je to trochu podobné jako v čestině s vidy - Nakoupil jsem. Nakupoval jsem. 

Cvičebnice gramatiky jsou jen pomůckou - ve skutečnosti si tak jako všichni rodilí mluvčí angličané se svým jazykem hrají a záměrně ho různě przní. Pravidla podle kterých se třeba skládají jazykové zkoušeky jsou jen imaginární - v praxi je to mnohem složitější. Pro tohle je třeba vypěstovat si cit, nejlépe četbou knih v originále. Pak ti to přijde jako nepřirozenější věc na světě.  

a třeba "what have you been doing to my trousers" to máš jako v čestině "co jsi to prováděl s mými kalhotami" taky implicitně vyjadřuješ že probíhal nějaký delší nekalý proces, abys vyjádřil závažnost situace a míru poškození.


----------

